
The selfish scientist’s guide to preprint posting - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/3674-the-selfish-scientist-s-guide-to-preprint-posting
======
timrpeterson
The key issue is getting funding. The funding agencies like the NIH need to
set the rules.

Proposal: Funding agencies should require publishing in open access pre-print
servers and ban publishing with for-profit publishers like Elsevier.

If I have to post to pre-print, worry about others scooping me with what I
post there while I'm waiting for the regular journal to publish it, why
bother? We need the funding agencies to accept the pre-print servers as the
endgame, and not just another thing we have to do. Otherwise it's a non-
starter.

